# Which blend similar to coffee in Italy?



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Which coffee blends are used in Italy for espresso?

I am originally from Italy and I am used to the kind of espresso you find there. I tried many independent coffee shops in Birmingham (Urban Coffee and 6/8 Cafe for example) I find their espresso "interesting" to get once in a while but too sour for my taste. I know that 6/8 Cafe uses HasBean Jailbreak, while I am not sure about Urban Coffee.

Now I finally got the equipment to make my espresso at home (Gaggia Classic + Iberital MC2) and I'd like to get something similar to what I get in Italy in any random bar. After I get that results I can start to experiment with something else, but I want to be sure I am able to reproduce the italian espresso taste









Which blend do you suggest? Should I start trying Lavazza beans (which I can easily find in tesco)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

God no , don't use the beans beginning with L word . Try rave roaster Italian job , or union roasters revelation blend . Both available online


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Union definitely do dark! I'd also recommend Allpress Redchurch Blend (supposedly Milanese style, and very nice).


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, I read about rave roaster Italian job, that could be good.

Basically I should look for something very dark roasted and maybe with some robusta in it (but not necessarily, also in Italy most of the places advertise with pride their 100% arabica blends).

I guess the first time I adjust the grinder's burrs and timer I will use something from the supermarket, like a lavazza espresso (the only one on beans I can find in my local tesco), meanwhile I'll order an italian job.

Does anybody know any place in Birmingham (possibly in the centre) selling coffee beans so that I don't have to pay for delivery? I am pretty sure urban coffee used to sell beans, but their online shop is down https://store.urbancoffee.co.uk/

I know there is Meyart coffee somewhere in the centre (used to be inside new street station) but I guess they just sell flavoured beans.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Rave's postal charges are very reasonable and the cost of the coffee also. You can't go wrong here.

If you buy from a shop you may be getting stale beans so at least always check the roast date. If it doesn't specify (sometimes on the base) then don't buy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

6/8, Yorks and Saints are decent in Brum apparently, could try them. Shop beans are good if caught short as they'll probably be rested (although you need to see the date to check)


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Another vote for Rave's Italian Job from me.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rave's Italian Job has a little Robusta in it & is similar to espresso found in parts of Italy. Good price delivered too.

Compass Coffee currently have a very nice blend making Italian style espresso & milk drinks. They call it Java Jampit Hit.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> 6/8, Yorks and Saints are decent in Brum apparently, could try them. Shop beans are good if caught short as they'll probably be rested (although you need to see the date to check)


None of them do 'dark' beans. The darkest ones I can think of are at Urban coffee, the Union beans they use - Foundation from memory?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

The Coffee Compass Mocha Italia is a seriously dark and oily coffee if that's what you're looking for, yet still very nice


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Rave's Italian Job has a little Robusta in it & is similar to espresso found in parts of Italy. Good price delivered too.
> 
> Compass Coffee currently have a very nice blend making Italian style espresso & milk drinks. They call it Java Jampit Hit.


Is that the same one in the last DSOL?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Robert's and Co my local roasters (there's a link in the UK roasters thread) do 3 regional style Italian Espresso blends Espresso Milano, Espresso Sienna and the very dark Espresso Napoli all 3 of them are very good examples of Italian style coffee.

http://www.e-coffee.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=coffee_espresso


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Italian Job are a good option. I really like it in moka pot. Very reasonable with post charges. Yorks in Brum sell Caravan beans from memory.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

But you do need some Grappa to go with an Italain espresso, in this weather


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> But you do need some Grappa to go with an Italain espresso, in this weather


I wish, not on my meds though unfortunately as I have things to do lol


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Pumphreys italian high roast or espresso crema will do the trick for you I think.


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, thanks everyone for the suggestions! I got 1kg of rave's italian job


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

mambro said:


> Ok, thanks everyone for the suggestions! I got 1kg of rave's italian job


Great choice, man. Italian job taste really good.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

mambro said:


> Ok, thanks everyone for the suggestions! I got 1kg of rave's italian job


and how was it?


----------

